# advice for cage



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to PetSmart last night looking at cages to get for the new 2 rats I am getting,I just wondering,would this be a good starting cage for a first time owner & I know its not a lot,but its all I can really get right now,but I know later on,I wanna upgrade to something a lot bigger & roomier. I just wanted opinons please. 

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15mmvcl&s=4


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you know what brand it is? *squints* And the dimensions? I was gonna try to look it up on Google for you to get some specs/feedback on it.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Did you happen to catch the dimensions of it? If you have the dimensions you can plug them into the rat calculator and see how many can comfortably fit in it! How much more was the red one beside it? i know those ones are quite a bit bigger and if it isnt too much more than i would get that one instead


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Im not too sure of the deminsions of it,but I am going to go back & see what they are. The one next to it is HUGE & it's $130 for that 1,the one I showed of the picture is $50,I so want the 1 next to it,but I don't have enough to get that cage right now for the time being & then the rats also. I already have unopened food & bedding from my previous mice,so that's not an issue.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What is the food you have? Is it ok for rats?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Also what is the bedding ?? Wood shavings arent so good for rats but i know they are often used for mice..


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Rats are sometimes more of a financial obligation than some folks think... I don't know you, so please don't think I'm assuming anything about you, cuz I'm not.

But, in my experience, because ratties are so very smart (they're almost like little dogs I think), they really need a lot of space, and toys, and the right food, and the right bedding, and nest boxes, and and and and and. I don't consider those things optional...

From what I've read so far on this forum though, this is the place to ask about what exactly your ratties need, but I would consider the financial obligation first before you purchase the rats. Maybe get all of the stuff they need over time and then get them...

good luck!

-Rozaylia


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

I have an unopened bag of food,that is for rats,mice,hamsters,etc. So im assuming that its for them  and I've read a lot of research from this site & other sites,so I know a lot before I get them. That cage I saw,im going to look at the deminsions in a little bit,but im assuming it can comfortably fit 2 to 3 rats in there & I plan on only getting 2 & its big enough for lots of toys and things for them.	So I've done my reasearch  and I always use CareFresh bedding,all pet stores have recommended it to me as I have asked.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

zombiedork said:


> I have an unopened bag of food,that is for rats,mice,hamsters,etc. So im assuming that its for them


The snot of it is, most commercial brands/bag mixes available for rats aren't actually suitable for them - especially if it's made for a broad spectrum of rodents, or if it says "rat and mouse" or otherwise.  Rats are a little harder to feed than some pets, I've found (which is why I'll stick to a hamster if I get a pet in college; if I had rats they'd eat better than me!).

Some good diets for rats are Suebee's and Harlan Teklad, though. I think you can substitute Harlan with Mazuri, which is available at Petco or Petsmart.. I'm not sure which, seeing as I don't live anywhere near either. But the good thing is that you have time to sort out what is most convenient for you because you don't have them yet 

Here's a link to Suebee's: http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html
Suebee's ingredients are pretty readily available, and rats like it, but it has its pros and cons. It allows for selective feeding, and you can't be entirely sure if it's nutritionally complete for your rat.
And here's some places you can order Harlan Teklad at:
http://www.kimsarkrescue.org/content/view/23/35/
Emily and I ordered 13 pounds of 2018 from here after being told she couldn't order 2016, and it cost us a little over $21 at $1 a pound and about $9 for shipping. The experience had its pros and cons. She was slow on communication, and it took two weeks to get here, even though we paid for priority shipping.. but the good thing is, you have a choice as to how much you buy. You just have to order it way in advance.
http://www.craftyrat.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TCR&Category_Code=FS
Emily and I just ordered a value pack from these guys today (15 pounds for $13) and it cost us $22.30 at $9.30 for shipping. According to what we've read, they ship relatively quickly. You can also get 2016 here, whereas you can't at Kim's, but you'll need 2018 until your rats turn 8 months old, anyhow. They also have other foods for sale. You can order five pounds of Harlan for five dollars, which would last you over two months. 

The only con of Harlan Teklad is that it's not very readily available. As I metioned early, if you have a Petco/Petsmart in your area, you can get Mazuri instead - I've read that it's pretty comparable to Harlan.

I hope that helped, and that you find something that works for you.  Keep asking questions and doing your research - you're doing good!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

So I just went over there & what a bummer that was. They didn't have my cage there,so I wasn't able to see the deminisons & now I have to wait until they get some in or look for a diff cage,I saw a couple of other nice ones there & they even had a ferret nation on stand,those are soo neat.  the company that makes the cage I want is called All Living Things 16" 3 level small animal deluxe


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

it seems like a very nice cage!  though i think you could do better for the dimentions and the size for the price. (reduced to clear signs)


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Is *this* the same cage?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

no i dont think that looks the same.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

it maybe the same hight though.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent cage! I have the EXACT same one! lol.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an older version of the big red one. (full levels instead of half levels)
I love it!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I work at petsmart. Ugh I know. Anyway. I personally don't think that cage is ok for two when they're full grown. There is a My first home Large that is like 40 bucks I got for my brother and his full grown males can't get out of it. I'm not sure about a smaller rat.

And as for the foods I believe you ahve the Nutriphase brand which is not a good brand. I would go with the Sunseed brand or Mazuri if you really wanted to get a mixed seed from petsmart.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a cage very similar to the one you looked at and my two boys are very happy in it! I give them lots of free range time also and that probably helps. They generally just eat and sleep in the cage! I think once you have all the rattie fixin's - hammocks, hidey holes, etc... they will like it just fine.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone  this totally helps me out a lot  haha,im making my husband crazy going back & fourth to PetCo & PetSmart to look at things,pricing & makin sure I have all the right things to make this the best home for my new ratties  and I've gotten a lot of idea's of how to decorate the cage with everyones pics  thank you soo much


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I can tell that you really care about your ratties and want to be a good rat parent. Good for you!

-Rozaylia


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yes i agree with indigo, you are going to really be a good rat owner and care about them alot.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh thank you  I will love my ratties to death,im just countin down the days till I can bring them home


----------

